# Công dụng thuốc Dolfenal



## mintmintonline (5/12/21)

_Thuốc dolfenal là thuốc giảm đau khá thông dụng, nhiều người khi bị đau đầu hay đau bụng kinh thường sử dụng loại thuốc này để điều trị. Tuy nhiên, việc lạm dụng hay sử dụng không đúng cách sẽ gây rất nhiều hậu quả tiêu cực cho sức khỏe. Dưới đây là thông tin cụ thể về thuốc dolfenal: công dụng, cách dùng, liều dụng, tác dụng phụ không mong muốn có thể xảy ra… theo dõi để hiểu đúng và dùng đúng nhé!_
*DOLFENAL LÀ THUỐC GÌ?*
*Thuốc dolfenal* với hàm lượng 500mg là loại thuốc giảm đau, hạ sốt, chống viêm. Hoạt động theo cơ chế ức chế tổng hợp cyclooxygenase, làm giảm quá trình sản trình sản xuất prostaglandin – đây là một thành phần trung gian để tạo ra phản ứng viêm trong cơ thể.




*● Tên gốc:* Axit mefenamic
*● Tên biệt dược: *Dolfenal®
*● Phân nhóm: *Thuốc giảm đau, kháng viêm không steroid
*● Quy cách đóng gói:* Hộp 25 vỉ x mỗi vỉ 4 viên
*● Hoạt chất: *Acid Mefenamic 500mg + tá dược vừa đủ 1 viên.
*● Nhà sản xuất: *Công ty United Pharma
*● Xuất xứ:* Việt Nam
*● Hạn dùng:* 48 tháng kể từ ngày sản xuất.
*CHỈ ĐỊNH VÀ CHỐNG CHỈ ĐỊNH DÙNG THUỐC DOLFENAL*
Theo khuyến nghị từ nhà sản xuất (in trên tờ hướng dẫn sử dụng) thì thuốc Dolfenal có thể được chỉ định và chống chỉ định sử dụng trong các trường hợp sau đây.
*Công dụng (chỉ định)*
Dolfenal có thể giúp giảm đau toàn thân và các cơn đau ở hệ thần kinh có mức độ nhẹ tới trung bình. Cụ thể trong các trường hợp sau:
+ Làm giảm các chứng đau của cơ thể (đau nhức mình mẩy, đau do gút, đau xương khớp)
+ Các chứng đau do thần kinh từ nhẹ đến trung bình, nhức đầu, đau nửa đầu
+ Đau do chấn thương
+ Hỗ trợ giảm đau sau sinh, đau sau phẫu thuật.
+ Đau răng, đau và sốt theo sau các chứng viêm
+ Đau bụng kinh, tình trạng rrong kinh kèm với đau do co thắt hay đau hạ vị.



*Chống chỉ định*
Thuốc Dolfenal không được sử dụng điều trị trong các trường hợp sau:
+ Bệnh nhân bị dị ứng với Acid mefenamic hay mẩn cảm với bất kỳ thành phần nào có trong thuốc.
+ Suy giảm chức năng gan hoặc thận.
+ Bệnh nhân bị xuất huyết, loét dạ dày, viêm loét đại tràng
+ Thuốc không dùng cho trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi
*Các đối tượng cần thận trọng*
+ Lái xe và vận hành máy móc: Thuốc có thể gây buồn ngủ, mệt mỏi, chóng mặt, nhìn kém… do đó, nếu lái xe hay vận hành máy móc cần sự tập trung cao độ thì không nên dùng thuốc.
+ Đối với phụ nữ mang thai và cho con bú: Dolfenal có thể ảnh hưởng đến mẹ bầu và thai nhi khi dùng ở 3 tháng cuối thai kì. Do đó, hãy báo với bác sĩ nếu bạn đang mang thai, có ý định mang thay hoặc đang cho con bú.
*CÁCH DÙNG VÀ LIỀU DÙNG THUỐC DOLFENAL*
Để tăng hiệu quả sử dụng, tránh các tác dụng phụ không mong muốn, bệnh nhân cần sử dụng thuốc theo đúng chỉ dẫn bác sĩ: đúng thuốc – đúng liều – đúng cách
*Cách dùng*
+ Thuốc Dolfenal được dùng theo đường uống. Bệnh nhân nên nuốt trọn viên thuốc với ly nước lọc khoảng 200ml.
+ Có thể dùng thuốc trong hoặc sau bữa ăn. Hoặc theo chỉ định từ bác sĩ điều trị.
+ Dùng thuốc đúng liều, không nên lạm dụng và kéo dài thời gian dùng thuốc so với khuyến cáo (không quá 7 ngày)
+ Nếu có sử dụng chung với thuốc điều trị khác, hãy hỏi kĩ ý kiến bác sĩ
+ Không dùng thuốc chung với bia, rượu hoặc nước ngọt, nước có gas, chứa cafein…
*Liều dùng*
Thuốc Dolfenal được sử dụn cho trẻ từ trên 12 tuổi và người trưởng thành với liều dùng tham khảo như sau:
_♦ Liều uống để giảm đau thông thường:_
*– *Ngày từ 2-3 lần/ngày, mỗi lần 1 viên
*– *Thời gian điều trị không nên kéo dài đợt điều trị quá 7 ngày
_♦ Liều uống thông thường để giảm đau bụng kinh:_
*– *Liều khởi đầu 1 viên Dolfenal 500 mg (uống 1 lần)
*– *Sau đó, có thể dùng liều bổ sung 250mg (nếu cần thiết) uống mỗi 6 giờ khi cần thiết.
*– *Thời gian điều trị thông thường trong khoảng 2-3 ngày.



*Xử lý khẩn cấp quá liều – thiếu liều*
*+ Quá liều:* Nếu sau dùng thuốc quá liều, cơ thể xảy ra bất kỳ phản ứng không mong muốn nào, hãy gọi ngay cho Trung tâm cấp cứu 115 hoặc đến cơ sở y tế gần nhất để xử lý.
*+ Quên liều: *Nếu quên 1 liều, hãy uống ngay liều bổ sung khi nhớ ra. Nếu thời điểm liều tiếp theo quá gần, hãy bỏ qua và uống tiếp liều kế tiếp đúng chỉ định. Không nên dùng gấp đôi liều sẽ rất nguy hiểm.


----------

